# IBS? unsupportive doctors.



## ahmed-alsuhail (Aug 15, 2015)

Hello everyone,

I am a 24y/o male 175 cm 76 kgs. 2 years ago my stool started getting softer for no reason at all. However, at that time I could not afford going to a doctor so i just ignored it. Then things started getting worse, I started having all type of stool (Normal, thin, pale, etc...) however i never had blood in my stool. as time passed i was able to visit a doctor (not a very good one) so he did all kind of tests including blood, stool, urine and ultrasound (sonar). All came out normal except for one enzyme which eventually went back to normal it had to do with anxiety. I repeated some of the tests almost a year later and things were still normal. and then anxiety took over and i had heart palpitations so i went again and did ECG ultrasound for the heart and all was normal. problem is no doctor ever said that there is something they just tell me there is nothing and let me go. only recently i heard about IBS and i was hoping you guys can help me. I have most of my tests if needed ill share them. My stool is always changing, however, symptoms become better when i start moving more than the usual or just not think about it and spend time with friends or family. I feel a lot of gas is usually moving around, sometimes making loud noises around the abdominal area. No pain to be mentioned except for light pain sometimes that randomly occurs in that area. And i feel like going to the bathroom right after i eat, as if the food is pushing down what is already there.

I was hoping that you guys can tell me how to reduce the symptoms and if what i mentioned above are symptoms of IBS? (please note that i really cant afford visiting the doctor anymore)

Thanks.


----------



## Noca (Oct 24, 2015)

Doctors only look for C.Difficile, Colitis and Crohn's. If it is not one of those three, then they don't care. If you keep seeing them, they will endlessly run the same tests over and over again to look busy. They simply don't care how much you are suffering, and generally leave the patient to fend for themselves when it comes to IBS or any GI condition not related to the 3 previously mentioned, that is just the sad reality. If you rely on a western medical doctor to treat your IBS, then your IBS will become an automatic life sentence without the possibility of parole. Don't believe me? Go rely on a doctor, come back in 5 or 10 years, and I guarantee the only possibilties will be either that you will maintain current level of sickness, or get worse, most likely get worse. You gotta inform yourself, educate yourself, and expand your treatment options beyond the western medical doctor or your current state of health is as good as you'll ever get.

With regards to your symptoms, have you ever been tested for parasites? This is something that is not on most doctor's radars. They believe it is only a 3rd world issue. Parasites exist in all countries of the world, regardless of socioeconomic background. The tests for parasites themselves, blood and stool are incredibly inaccurate. You need someone who is specifically taking your symptoms into account and actually looking for them in order to find them. They won't find what they are not looking for. Doctors generally rely on their tests as the holy gospel and ignore the symptoms presented in front of them.

I mention this suggestion as you mentioned you feel a lot of movement in your abdominal region. For those with parasitic worms, they can actually feel the worms moving around in their abdomen. I would be making sure to check every stool. Sometimes worms will pass in the stool, if they do, collect them and take them to a doctor. That is pretty much the only way to guarantee a diagnosis sometimes. Typical parasite tests only screen for 40-60 different species when there are over 500,000 species of roundworms alone, and roundworms are only one type of intestinal parasite. There is also hookworms, tape worms, flukes, pinworms(which are very easily identifyable). They can all cause "IBS" and are usually overlooked.

You can get infected with a parasite very easily. Unclean water, unwashed vegetables grown in infected soil, bites from certain insects like the horsefly, undercooked meat, contact with another infected person, even so much as walking on infected soil bare feet can cause you to get infected with certain parasites.

What enzyme was elevated? Was it your liver enzymes? When parasites cut off the flow or reduce the flow of blood to the liver, that can elevate liver enzymes, depending where the parasite is located in your body. They can also cause heart palipatations, anxiety, sleep disturbances, teeth grinding, aggitation along with all the typical IBS symptoms.

If you do have parasites(which in a lot of cases either requires self diagnosis or the patient to be EXTREMELY determined to get their doctor to continue to investigate until a proper diagnosis is made, the treatment which covers most parasites is drugs like mebandazole or albendazole. The dosages typically prescribed by doctors, are single treatment, which are usually ineffective, and require longer treatments to get rid of the parasites.

I am speaking out of personal experience, which is replicated by many others online (do a simple google search) who have had to deal with parasites. I am being refered to an infectious disease specialist, but he is the end of a long line of doctors(approximately two dozen sadly) who overlooked my infection for as many as 8 years. Doctor after doctor just blamed my symptoms on IBS, when they were really a round worm infection. They wouldn't believe me after test after test was negative. It wasn't until I dropped a worm off on my doctor's desk that he finally cut the BS and believed me and agreed to treat it. Even then his response has been vastly inadequate leaving me to have to self medicate the issue, until I can find a doctor who will treat it properly.


----------



## shane1987 (Dec 2, 2015)

That's interesting. I've been diagnosed with IBS over the last 2 months and I've never been convinced its truly that. Other things such as bowel cancer etc are obvious worries with so many people being misdiagnosed with IBS to later find out it is bowel/colon cancer. I'm 27 and have read so many stories of people being misdiagnosed on the basis that it doesn't effect under 50's etc. Anyway my second blood tests have Come back high on the liver front and I'm awaiting a ultra sound on the liver. All the symptoms that you described I have had but no sight of worms....


----------



## Noca (Oct 24, 2015)

shane1987 said:


> That's interesting. I've been diagnosed with IBS over the last 2 months and I've never been convinced its truly that. Other things such as bowel cancer etc are obvious worries with so many people being misdiagnosed with IBS to later find out it is bowel/colon cancer. I'm 27 and have read so many stories of people being misdiagnosed on the basis that it doesn't effect under 50's etc. Anyway my second blood tests have Come back high on the liver front and I'm awaiting a ultra sound on the liver. All the symptoms that you described I have had but no sight of worms....


Tapeworms rarely show up in your stool and liver flukes are not something you would recognize unless you know what they look like and are specifically looking for them.


----------



## Linkin Liang (Feb 22, 2016)

What if a endoscopy and colonoscopy has been performed? Could that rule out worms?


----------



## Linkin Liang (Feb 22, 2016)

What if a endoscopy and colonoscopy has been performed? Could that rule out worms?


----------



## Noca (Oct 24, 2015)

Linkin Liang said:


> What if a endoscopy and colonoscopy has been performed? Could that rule out worms?


Only if they just happen to be in your large bowel at the time. A colonscopy does not look in the small bowel, and an endoscopy does not look in most of the small bowel. Most of the small bowel is completely out of reach of scopes.


----------

